# 64.28.189.210 stealing my info???



## SmoothFloyd13 (May 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I'm not sure if this is a big problem or not, but I want to make sure...

Occasionally, but not always, when I click a link to a site on the web, i get transferred to this page:


http://64.28.189.210/c.php?c=b0f4165a3cfee14a49efe68cc12aef3a&mk=M
C4zMjEx&id=1&zp={09D6726C-871D-4DAA-8F55-16D1102E8D89}&alg=0

It's blank, and if I click back on my browser twice it goes away. 
(so click go here, click back, click go here, click back, click go to the page I want)

What is the deal with this? I think it started happening shortly after I erased LimeWire from my comp. I have no other problems, I use Trend Micro which seems to work great, and my comp stills runs very fast. Is someone viewing my pages? because it seems to be rerouting to this 64.28.189.210 IP address

Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## bobbydiaz (Sep 19, 2007)

Hmm sounds like a redirect that fails. Try installing SpyBot and see what it finds.

http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/index.html


----------



## SLAiNTRAX (May 1, 2008)

found a thread similar to this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...s-log-help/243220-please-help-my-friends.html


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds like malware
When was the last time you scanned


----------



## SmoothFloyd13 (May 2, 2008)

I scan every night while I'm sleeping with Trend Micro & Spybot, and it still does it. Seems to be usually when I use Wikipedia


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

Botnet maybe?

Cernel.net is the site your browser redirects to.


----------



## royalhonor (Dec 29, 2007)

Try using hijackthis, and post your log in the appropriate forum.


----------

